# Dutch court rules Uber drivers are employees of a taxi company



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Hopefully this ruling has global repercussions - including similar cases in Australia. It follows a similar decision in Britain in March this year. Uber ARE appealing.


> Uber drivers are employees rather than independent contractors and are entitled to greater workers’ rights, a Dutch court has ruled.
> 
> It is the latest court victory for unions fighting for the rights of workers in the gig economy after a similar decision in Britain in March.
> 
> ...


----------

